# Offset thighs and breakfast in a bag...



## john pen (Jun 8, 2008)

Hit the local state campground for the weekend...cooked some thighs saturday night...fire on one half of the grill and the thighs on the other..marinaded them in a carribien jerk marinade..(store bought)...




On Sunday, my brother made "Breakfast in a bag"...He took a brown paper bag and started with a layer of 2 hash browns..



Then we added chopped canadian bacon, onions and eggs..



poked a stick through the top under the folds...



then over an open fire/coals...



Then eat...




Just something else fun to do at camp...and it was pretty good too..


----------



## big dude (Jun 8, 2008)

Never heard of the paper bag thing - very interesting


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 8, 2008)

JP that is different for sure.  
How did it taste....out 'da bag??
Great pics. 8)


----------



## john pen (Jun 8, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> JP that is different for sure.
> How did it taste....out 'da bag??
> Great pics. 8)



Tasted good...just a little smokey....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd have called you a damn liar if you hadn't posted pics.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'd have called you a damn liar if you hadn't posted pics.


But you know we'll try it........


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 9, 2008)

Too COOL! Going to have to try that for sure. Good stuff John.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't the bags burn??? or catch fire???


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 9, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Don't the bags burn??? or catch fire???



Great minds think alike :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 9, 2008)

what they  said


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 9, 2008)

That all looks My-T-Fine John. I thinks the kids would get a kick out of cooking breakfast that way when we go camping, I'll need to try that.


----------



## Griff (Jun 9, 2008)

I have to echo the others, I'd have thought the bags would have caught fire.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 9, 2008)

Very cool and looks like fun.


----------



## Unity (Jun 9, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> I have to echo the others, I'd have *thought the bags would have caught fire.*


As long as the bag contains something with a temperature below the kindling temperature of the paper, it won't burn. I guess. I learned the practical application of this at a burger joint where we hung out in high school. They served water in conical cups that nested in little hourglass-shaped aluminum bases. When you light the edge of the cup, it burns all the way around down to the water level. Of course, it's impossible to move it without spilling. :roll:

--John


----------



## john pen (Jun 9, 2008)

What unity said....one of them caught fire on the top but stopped once it hit the food...kind of liken it to filling a styrofoam glass with water and then trying to light it on fire..


----------



## john a (Jun 9, 2008)

That is so cool, kids have to love it


----------



## Griff (Jun 10, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can understand why the bottom of the bag where the food is doesn't burn, it's the top of the bag without the food that baffles me.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 10, 2008)

That's cool!
Ya know you can boil water in a plastic bottle the same way...it gets black...but doesn't melt.   Science is spooky.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2008)

John, How long did the bags have to sit on the coals to cook the eggs? Did you have to stir it at all or just leave it go for the ride?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 10, 2008)

Yall must be pretty hungry... How did the bag taste?


----------



## john pen (Jun 11, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> John, How long did the bags have to sit on the coals to cook the eggs? Did you have to stir it at all or just leave it go for the ride?



It took around 7 to 10 min.. A stir or two definetly helped..once again, it was something fun to do while camping..and no, the top of the bag didn't burn..Only on a couple and I believe that was due to pilot error..


----------



## Unity (Jun 11, 2008)

This is one of those things you've gotta wonder, how did anybody ever get the idea to try it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--John


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> This is one of those things you've gotta wonder, how did anybody ever get the idea to try it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the Halloween trick of lighting a bag of $hit on a door step and ringing the bell.


----------

